
Russian Hack of the DNC - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/07/russian_hack_of.html
======
quantumhobbit
So how is the US supposed to respond? If the attribution had remained secret,
I'd imagine some sort of tit for tat response by US spies. We'd hear about an
embarrassing leak abou Putin sometime in the future.

But with the whole world knowing that Russia is messing with US elections the
response has to be equally public. No more Cold War style spy games.

Also any other candidate in history would be damaged by receiving help from
Putin, but Trump's supporters will just blame it on Hillary somehow.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
Well, Obama is pretty incompetent. So don't expect anything from him. And if
Hillary were the President, she would probably escalate it into something even
worst, with her war-hawk personality.

It's like when North Korea hacked Sony. What did Obama do? Nothing. What else
was the United States suppose to do? Drop a nuke on them?

